# Stolen Pygmy Stimsons - Last night



## misskt (Jun 18, 2011)

Last night I had my house broken into and a pair of adult pygmy stimmies stolen with the tubs they were in :-( 

This happened in the Wollongong area at about 4am. I nipped out for 45mins and they were gone! The female is quite fiesty so im hoping she attacked them... if only they were venomous. But the male is extremely placid. 

If anyone hears of anything or gets made an offer could you please let me know. I just want them back. 

Reward Offered.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 18, 2011)

That really suck 

Why are reptiles getting stolen? I dont want to be paranoid about my reptiles! How did they even get into the house, thats the main thing that makes no sense in these situations, dont you have a security screen?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 18, 2011)

I am sooo feeling bad for you, It sux big time when your home is invaded. Worse when it is your beloved pets stolen
I hope with all my heart you get them back safe and sound...
Kind regards
Crystal


----------



## Renenet (Jun 18, 2011)

That's awful.  Thieves are scumbags. :x

Did anything else go missing? If not it's possible someone knew what you had?


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 18, 2011)

Filthy mongorels, best of luck getting them back.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 18, 2011)

Man I hate thiefs piss me off what gives them the right to come in your house and steal your stuff . People who steal deserve a bullet


----------



## misskt (Jun 18, 2011)

My house is secure but I left to drive some friends home at around 3.45am and they were there when i left then came home at about 4.30am and they had gone. Nothing else was taken so that makes it appear that they were targetted but the house across the road also got broken into and a handbag stolen, that was found down the other side of my house. 

A thought is that theyve come in whilst the garage door was shutting given that its an electric door. Very scary if its targetted because that would mean they've been watching me and not just a coinsidence that the thieves were in the area.


----------



## assadassa (Jun 18, 2011)

dogs ,i hope someone catches up with them,hope every one keeps alookout for them for you good luck hope you get them back


----------



## Renenet (Jun 18, 2011)

misskt said:


> A thought is that theyve come in whilst the garage door was shutting given that its an electric door. Very scary if its targetted because that would mean they've been watching me and not just a coinsidence that the thieves were in the area.



That is a creepy thought.

I really hope you get your snakes back.


----------



## Mayo (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your stolen snakes.

And Snakeluvver lock your house up as well as you can bar the windows put screens on your doors. If someone really wants to get in, they will. I work in an industry that proves it time and again. There are always soft points in security if you no where to look.


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jun 18, 2011)

that is crap! 
i have about 8 cameras in my house all wired into a server with a car battery backup 
i also have a red nose pitty and various other crime deterrence 

ihope you get your snakes back mate.


----------



## FAY (Jun 18, 2011)

Last night was freezing. What are they doing creeping around at 4.00am in the morning?
Sounds like it must be someone you know to me.
Certainly sux when your pets get stolen. Hope you get them back.


----------



## wranga (Jun 18, 2011)

i feel for you. its not so long ago that my house was visited by some scumbags that helped themselves to alot of my snakes


----------



## Mayo (Jun 18, 2011)

N.A.T.O said:


> that is crap!
> i have about 8 cameras in my house all wired into a server with a car battery backup
> i also have a red nose pitty and various other crime deterrence
> 
> And you think that will stop someone coming in if they really want to come in?


----------



## cadwallader (Jun 18, 2011)

mayo the last word of natos post was deterrence that all it is... but i guess if there is a GTP of reptile of interest inside its not really going to do much ay unfortunately...


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 18, 2011)

I think more so cameras are good with having an idea of who did it, and at least where your security failed...


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jun 18, 2011)

Mayo said:


> N.A.T.O said:
> 
> 
> > that is crap!
> ...


----------



## Mayo (Jun 18, 2011)

No you will have a video of a balaclava and hopefully a drowsy dog if not worse. And what I originally said is not crap it's fact. But as you said, it is deterrence.

A few years back in Adelaide there was a family that was raided while they were home at gun point for a few clutches of GTP babies. If they were prepared to go that far do you think they will care about a few deterrents.


----------



## noved (Jun 18, 2011)

your right N.A.T.O you will find it hard to stop the hard core crook but dogs and security measures will make your mates and neighbors think twice before taking advantage of situations like i believe happened in misskt case.


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 18, 2011)

that sucks i am so sorry for your loss. I live in wollongong also and am horrified that people will steal reps


----------



## MrFireStorm (Jun 18, 2011)

That really sucks....sorry to hear.

Were they microchipped????


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 18, 2011)

that sucks heaps 
when i get my billion dollar house, all the windows are going to be taipan and death adder tanks so if people try to break in theyll get more than what they asked for


----------



## misskt (Jun 18, 2011)

Toni_n_Daz said:


> That really sucks....sorry to hear.
> 
> Were they microchipped????


 
No they weren't. I didnt realise you could microchip reptiles.


----------



## MathewB (Jun 18, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> that sucks heaps
> when i get my billion dollar house, all the windows are going to be taipan and death adder tanks so if people try to break in theyll get more than what they asked for


 
I getting some Velociraptors shipped in from Jurassic Park


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 18, 2011)

i hope you get them back!
and if they try to break in again like that the electric garage door goes down faster and slices their head off there body.. hehe


----------



## Renenet (Jun 18, 2011)

misskt said:


> No they weren't. I didnt realise you could microchip reptiles.



You can - it might not necessarily be a good idea. That's a whole other debate. Your pygmies were probably too small for it anyway.


----------



## MrFireStorm (Jun 18, 2011)

Renenet said:


> You can - it might not necessarily be a good idea. That's a whole other debate. Your pygmies were probably too small for it anyway.


 
For what other reasons do you think it is not a good idea???

I agree, if they are "too small", but at what size do you say is too small????


----------



## Travisty (Jun 18, 2011)

Maybe it was your neighbours and the "stolen handbag" was just a decoy


----------



## Khagan (Jun 19, 2011)

Toni_n_Daz said:


> For what other reasons do you think it is not a good idea???


 
It's more like, what is the point to it? Microchip serves zero purpose when it's of no use unless you actually find the animals. The chances of finding the person who did it are slim, let alone tracking down where the animals have gone once likely being sold on. Even then i'm sure if you know what you're doing, a microchip could be easily found and removed.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jun 19, 2011)

Thats terrible, hope they turn up. I had a similar thing happen to my birds several years ago.


----------



## andyscott (Jun 19, 2011)

misskt said:


> My house is secure but I left to drive some friends home at around 3.45am and they were there when i left then came home at about 4.30am and they had gone. Nothing else was taken so that makes it appear that they were targetted but the house across the road also got broken into and a handbag stolen, that was found down the other side of my house.
> 
> A thought is that theyve come in whilst the garage door was shutting given that its an electric door. Very scary if its targetted because that would mean they've been watching me and not just a coinsidence that the thieves were in the area.


 
I think it sounds a little sus. If nothing esle was taken then IMO they were the target. So saying that, no one is going to wait around in the cold, just waiting for a chance, a slight chance that maybe you go out at 4am.
Did your neighbours know you had them? and if so, have they shown interest in them?
My way of thinking is that they saw you leave, broke in and took the snakes, then planted the handbag as an alibi.

Thats just my way of thinking, they may not be involved, but I wouldnt dismiss them.


----------



## MrFireStorm (Jun 19, 2011)

Khagan said:


> It's more like, what is the point to it? Microchip serves zero purpose when it's of no use unless you actually find the animals. The chances of finding the person who did it are slim, let alone tracking down where the animals have gone once likely being sold on. Even then i'm sure if you know what you're doing, a microchip could be easily found and removed.


 
Fair comment....So why is it a legal requirement in some states to have domesticated pets (cats/dogs) microchipped??


----------



## misskt (Jun 19, 2011)

It would appear that there was more than just our break ins last night. 5 break ins were reported in my area. And the handbag that was stolen the theif went over there back fence that lead them onto my street. Might just be a coincidence that I left as they were in my street.

I havent ruled out the neighbours or someone I know buy a long shot. You just never know who to trust.

Thanks for everyones support it means so much to me


----------



## ingie (Jun 19, 2011)

Toni_n_Daz said:


> Fair comment....So why is it a legal requirement in some states to have domesticated pets (cats/dogs) microchipped??


 
Because they escape and run away! Then you can be contacted by the vet or the pound to come and collect your animal. If someone was to STEAL your dog or cat a microchip is still going to mean nothing like it would with a stolen snake, unless the animal escapes from the thief and ends up at the vet or pound. How many people are going to find a snake and say "Oh I might just take this snake I found down to the local vet and see if it has a microchip". How many people are going to STEAL a snake and say "Oh I might just take this down to the local vet and see if it has a microchip". Haha!

It could be useful if you found the person and needed evidence to show police that it was your snake. Although they probably wouldn't have your snakes on license so that is another way of showing they were stolen.


----------



## Bryce (Jun 19, 2011)

That's terrible mate. Its a shame that the hobby has this happening more and more. i have just spent 8k on a security system for my facility. i find it insane that i have to spend that kind of money to protect what is already mine!


----------



## lizardloco (Jun 19, 2011)

I feel sooooo sorry for you!
Don't you wish there was reptile insurance, like on the other thread!


----------



## snakelover33 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hope you get your snakes back. Thats really a bummer having your house broken in to and your snakes stolen.  catch those disgusting theives!


----------



## reptilian1924 (Jun 19, 2011)

l'm sorry to hear that you have had your Stimson Pythons stolen from your home, l hope they both are found and returned to your home in the same condition as they were before they were stolen ASAP.

lts a shame that as the interest in Reptile keeping continues to grow that more and more thefts and breakings a happening these days, l hope this does not put people of from wanting to continue their hobby or passion with Reptile keeping and breeding.


----------



## Emilie (Jun 19, 2011)

If any chip should be put in I believe a tracking chip would be of more use

BTW, can one insure the reptiles? As in theft insurance


----------



## benjamind2010 (Jun 19, 2011)

It's just terrible losing your pets to these lowlifes. I cannot imagine what I'd feel towards anyone who stole my pets. I wouldn't be happy, that's for sure. I would report them if I knew who they were. They need to be taught that taking what doesn't belong to them will bring negative consequences. I'd suggest a huge fine, maybe a few thousand, would be enough to deter them from ever doing it again. If that didn't work, then maybe some time in the clink.


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 19, 2011)

As Bryce said its a pain having to spend heaps of coin to keep what you already own, but at the end of the day locks only stop honest people. If someone wants in they will get in.


----------



## Deano_19 (Jun 19, 2011)

Lets just hope the female bites and take a nice big chunk out of them... dirty theifs.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 19, 2011)

Sorry for your loss
Just curious are Pygmy Stimsons the same species as normal Stimsons or is it another name for Pygmy pythons?


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 19, 2011)

Goldmember said:


> Sorry for your loss
> Just curious are Pygmy Stimsons the same species as normal ones?


 
look at this.... guilty trying to act innocent with stupid questions!


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jun 19, 2011)

not sure if any one has mentioned this yet, but maby get in touch with the local pet shops and see if any one have tryed to sell them snakes recently, and maby get them to contact you if anything turns up? , i assume you have spoken to th police already about this matter.


----------



## limecola (Jun 19, 2011)

Are they microchiped or have distinguishing features because that may be able to help.
Our local reptile park had a carpet python stolen and they know who did it to but the police wouldn't go to the house because the snake was stolen from a licenced snake owner by a licenced snake owner (or sum other excuse) so they didn't do anything and the snake has been sold on. 

Sorry to hear that it happened to you. I just wanted to share this story bcoz the owner was upset and it realy annoyed me that the police did nothing.


----------



## misskt (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Everyone! I cant say Thank you enough for the support I am recieving. Its really helping me deal with this. I have reported to the police and they have dusted for prints but nothing has returned. I will be contacting the petshops etc in the morning. They were in black tubs with a clear slide top if that helps. Worst thing is that I has just put in an order for a custom made double enclosure. Which i obviously wont be needing now but wish id already had it. :-( Still get upset when i look at the cabinet they were on and the empty space there.


----------



## Renenet (Jun 19, 2011)

Toni_n_Daz said:


> For what other reasons do you think it is not a good idea???
> 
> I agree, if they are "too small", but at what size do you say is too small????


 
What I know about microchipping is based on threads I've read on this site and I'm no expert. But what I've read is enough to make me think twice about it. 

To answer your first question: In a snake a microchip is visible, which not only looks bad but makes it pretty useless for theft prevention. Chips can migrate within the body from the original implantation site. Infections can occur if badly inserted. They don't necessarily translate very well from cats and dogs to reptiles.

Second question: I think there's a recommended minimum size for microchip implantation. I can't remember what it is and I can't find it right now. But it makes common sense.

Hope that helps. If you're thinking about microchipping, do a bit of research and make up your own mind.


----------



## misskt (Jun 19, 2011)

limecola said:


> Are they microchiped or have distinguishing features because that may be able to help.
> Our local reptile park had a carpet python stolen and they know who did it to but the police wouldn't go to the house because the snake was stolen from a licenced snake owner by a licenced snake owner (or sum other excuse) so they didn't do anything and the snake has been sold on.
> 
> Sorry to hear that it happened to you. I just wanted to share this story bcoz the owner was upset and it realy annoyed me that the police did nothing.



They dont really have any distingishing features. The girl is smaller and lighter than the male thats about all. Ill try and get some photos uploaded soon. The police didnt seem to concerned think it was more like why would you have a snake in the first place kind of thing. Very fustrating!!


----------



## Renenet (Jun 19, 2011)

misskt said:


> They dont really have any distingishing features. The girl is smaller and lighter than the male thats about all. Ill try and get some photos uploaded soon. The police didnt seem to concerned think it was more like why would you have a snake in the first place kind of thing. Very fustrating!!



The police are freakin' useless sometimes. Such a shame they couldn't get prints, but you don't need that kind of attitude from them as well. Have they been to the other places that got robbed? Maybe they can get something from there.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 19, 2011)

misskt said:


> They dont really have any distingishing features. The girl is smaller and lighter than the male thats about all. Ill try and get some photos uploaded soon. The police didnt seem to concerned think it was more like why would you have a snake in the first place kind of thing. Very fustrating!!


 
thats stupid,
just say a million dollar ring was stolen aswell then they will jump onto the case lol


----------



## Torah (Jun 19, 2011)

hay I havent read each page so it may have been previously stated but where in wollongong are you ??

I know *alot* of people , thought I might put an add up on my facebook saying Im after 2 stimmies ...but if I know exactly where I can throw afew inboxes out too..


----------



## CHONDROS (Jun 19, 2011)

sorry to hear.but was that the pair u got from me a few months back


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Torah said:


> hay I havent read each page so it may have been previously stated but where in wollongong are you ??
> 
> I know *alot* of people , thought I might put an add up on my facebook saying Im after 2 stimmies ...



Unless they frequent this site then they will know not to reply. But in my experience theives can be very stupid and greedy, so you never know yor luck.


----------



## Torah (Jun 19, 2011)

andyscott said:


> I think it sounds a little sus. If nothing esle was taken then IMO they were the target. So saying that, no one is going to wait around in the cold, just waiting for a chance, a slight chance that maybe you go out at 4am.
> Did your neighbours know you had them? and if so, have they shown interest in them?
> My way of thinking is that they saw you leave, broke in and took the snakes, then planted the handbag as an alibi.
> 
> Thats just my way of thinking, they may not be involved, but I wouldnt dismiss them.


 
I think you might be onto something there !


----------



## misskt (Jun 19, 2011)

Im in Corrimal and yes Chondros it is the pair I got from u. The girl remained a lil snappy and the male was so placid.... everyone loved him! I named them Jack and Jill! LOL!


----------



## Torah (Jun 19, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> Unless they frequent this site then they will know not to reply. But in my experience theives can be very stupid and greedy, so you never know yor luck.


 
I know alot of different kinds of people and not many ignore me or say no .. Always been a little lucky that way..



misskt said:


> Im in Corrimal and yes Chondros it is the pair I got from u. The girl remained a lil snappy and the male was so placid.... everyone loved him! I named them Jack and Jill! LOL!


 
Bellambi side or towradgi ??


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Torah said:


> I know alot of different kinds of people and not many ignore me or say no .. Always been a little lucky that way..
> 
> 
> 
> Bellambi side or towradgi ??



HA! cool, maybe you can make it a business. Reptile detective and knee cappings.


----------



## misskt (Jun 19, 2011)

They were stolen from East Corrimal not to far from the Train station.


----------



## Torah (Jun 19, 2011)

and have you re-thought the neighbours did it idea ??? I just text afew of the girls , they live in f.meadow , corrimal and bellambi and theyre onto it ... Everyone hates a theif !



bigfella77 said:


> HA! cool, maybe you can make it a business. Reptile detective and knee cappings.


 
Thats idea , not sure how to add that to my business name though lol


----------



## misskt (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks so much! I really just want to get the word out cos the likeihood is they are going to try and off load them or at least want some help setting them up if they dont knwo much about snakes. I dont believe the ppl whos bag got stolen took its cos ive found out that thats a mates cousin and they are petrified of snake.... honestly petrified! Most of my friends are! LOL!


----------



## Jackrabbit (Jun 19, 2011)

Renenet said:


> The police are freakin' useless sometimes. Such a shame they couldn't get prints, but you don't need that kind of attitude from them as well. Have they been to the other places that got robbed? Maybe they can get something from there.


 
I think sometimes the police are resigned to the fact that they probably won't find the culprits even if they got good prints. they don't want to waste their time on a theft of an animal which they obviously don't value. I am sure it is the same for other animals not just snakes/reptiles.

It sounds like an opportunistic theft, if they jumped the fence just as you were going out and snuck in the closing door. Bad timing here unfortunately probably. If it wasn't and it was targeted it is probably on the black market now and there is no hope of recovering it. IMO

Sorry for your loss.

I don't know the value of this species and I don't understand why people would bother stealing anything other than GTPs for their value. Any self respecting collector/breeder/owner wouldn't buy something not on a licence.

I can't fathom theft like that myself.


----------



## Torah (Jun 19, 2011)

^ this may be the case but in this area of wollongong , the police have got plenty of known thieves they could at least start with ..
and the reasoning would be a quick drug fix ...to their closest dealer who will either show it off or sell it on for 4 times what he paid...

I still think if the words gets out there are enough good people out there that there is a chance they'll be returned .. I was in Berkeley , just the other side of wollongong , spent alot of time in corrimal/bellambi Ive had things stolen and then returned for one reason or another ... i wouldnt give up yet !


----------



## MathewB (Jun 19, 2011)

Jackrabbit said:


> I can't fathom theft like that myself.


 

I don't understand theft, I know why lowlife people do it but I just don't how I could live with the guilt! When I was about 6 I took a toy Scooby Doo that was worth about 10c from my Aunties house, we were playing with 20y/o toys that hadn't been played with for ages and we were the only ones that did and I love Scooby Doo.......I still regret it

So if I stole a snake I'd pretty much die from guilt


----------



## eitak (Jun 19, 2011)

misskt said:


> Thanks so much! I really just want to get the word out cos the likeihood is they are going to try and off load them or at least want some help setting them up if they dont knwo much about snakes. I dont believe the ppl whos bag got stolen took its cos ive found out that thats a mates cousin and they are petrified of snake.... honestly petrified! Most of my friends are! LOL!


 
Wouldn't be the cousin of friend that you gave a lift too?


----------



## misskt (Jun 19, 2011)

eitak said:


> Wouldn't be the cousin of friend that you gave a lift too?


 
Na... sounds bad but ive looked at all my friends and luckily I can rule them out.


----------



## MrFireStorm (Jun 19, 2011)

Renenet said:


> Hope that helps. If you're thinking about microchipping, do a bit of research and make up your own mind.


 
I have all my mainland species microchipped (except for V. storri)....In fact it is a requirement of DPIPWE to have them chipped.

I have not had any issues with the chip relocating, infection or otherwise since having them done.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 20, 2011)

I tried to post this a couple of pages back but for some reason it would not load - better late than never I guess.

It certainly sounds like they were targetting the reptiles and were possibly waiting for you to go to sleep. In the meantime they have checked out the house from where they were watching and lifted the handbag in the hope of some ready cash. A burglar would have gone straight to the bedrooms and checked out the bedside drawers because this is where people tend to leave their wallets or purses, throw their loose cash and leave their watches and jewellery.


Have you had a party there in the last 6 weeks or so? Did you have people you didn’t know asking lots of questions about the snakes? Any strangers, may be someone accompanying a friend of yours, that showed undue curiosity in the snakes over the past couple of months.

Whoever is responsible knew what you had and where they were. They were not after anything else. 

I do sympathise. It is not only the loss of your pets but also the feeling of having been violated that is hard to accept. Your home is your castle, your sanctum, your security – and this type of incident robs you of that too. 

By the way, why do you call them “pygmy”?

Blue

PS: I think NATO meant “deterrents” rather than deterrence


----------



## SYNeR (Jun 20, 2011)

Why are reptiles more prone to be stolen over other animals? 
So sorry to hear, I would absolutely hate to lose my animals - they're part of my family.
When I keep reading stories like this, my paranoia increases.


----------



## K3nny (Jun 20, 2011)

SYNeR said:


> Why are reptiles more prone to be stolen over other animals?


 
they tend to be relatively smaller and easier to traffic, not to mention less resistance (or perceived to be anyway)
and money wise its better than say stealing a pet hamster
not to mention the reptile hobby is still growing after all, theres heaps of ignorance and people taking advantage to make a quick buck

the fact that we're in a reptile forum may also explain abit....


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Jun 20, 2011)

SYNeR said:


> Why are reptiles more prone to be stolen over other animals?


 
As K3nny said, less resistance and you can shove them into a pillow case without them making a noise. A few years ago some family had their house broken into - specifically for the birds they kept - and their Amazon made so much noise the neighbours came to investigate, caught the **** trying to shove a Blue and Gold into a hessian sack. They found out later on he'd gotten their address when he'd enquired about an African Gray for sale, wanted to "have a look and see if they were compatible," but he'd never shown to view it. 

With rare/expensive animals, you always run the risk of people with sticky fingers.


----------



## S&M Morelia (Jun 20, 2011)

The unfortunate thing also is that this hobby attracts alot of shady people.
You will hear of it in the news alot, "Drug Ring Raid, Pythons Seized"

Most likely a junkie wanting something to show off or sell off for their next hit....


----------



## Royziee (Jun 20, 2011)

I keep coming back to this thread hoping for good news saying you found your pythons...

Good luck and fingers crossed they get returned to you


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jun 20, 2011)

its gotta be someone you know or someone who watches your house !!!!

if you go out at 4am in tha morning and someone breaks in at that time its an inside job as they say !!!!!

someone was watching you !!!! are there junkies or thiefs that live nearby cause they will have em !!!!

i will lay money on u knowing these people or they were watching your house or happened to notice you leave and knew that nobody was home other than when you left !!!!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 20, 2011)

Many years ago, it was well known that those smuggling drugs into Australia would often take a load of Australian birds back out, to make some money out of the return journey. You would see photos on the news of a suitcase full of drugged parrots stuffed into socks, discovered at an airport. And people with backyard aviaries were frequently targeted by thieves. As bird prices have dropped and reptiles have become popular and prices have risen, reptiles now seem to have displaced birds in the smuggling and thieving rackets. There also used to be a certain status attached to owning a foreign parrot. That now seems to be the case with a decent sized python.

Blue


----------



## Torah (Jun 20, 2011)

Mate Ive text everyone I know and thats *alot* of people and from all walks of life , and no-one knows anything . I really think its gotta be someone that knows you and lives *real* close........


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 20, 2011)

Its quite possible that it was a random attack. 
It may have been a cat burglar who spent all night prowling the whole area - then saw your car leave- saw an opportunity and struck.
They probably thought they didnt have time and/or the nerve to turn over your house properly as you could return any second.
The fact your neighbours also got their bag stolen backs up this theory - I bet if you canvassed the area you will find other people got hit that night as well or were disturbed by noises etc.

Sorry I cant help you - I hope somehow they are returned and the culprit/s are/is caught!!!

Good luck Josh

(my comma isnt working)


----------



## jacorin (Jun 20, 2011)

sorry to hear you dont have them back yet,probly neva will......just a point to mention...... there has also been a lot of birds being stolen around the place as well....one person i know lost 2pr of macaws(around 20-30k worth) and others lost more birds but not as expensive,so everyone bevery aware of wot u leave and how u leave them


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jun 20, 2011)

Mayo said:


> N.A.T.O said:
> 
> 
> > that is crap!
> ...


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear about this mongrel act... hope your pets are found soon.


----------



## Royziee (Jun 20, 2011)

Do your friends who you gave a lift home have a younger kid? maybe they could of texted their friends when they knew that the house was empty ?


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 20, 2011)

not another one of these threads!
geez, if i see any more of these threads chances are i'll end up sitting behind my front door with a shot gun and never leave the house again,.. 

really sorry to hear this happened, i cant imagine anything worse than having animals stolen, wouldnt care less about anything else, but id be stressed out of my mind not knowing if they were being cared for like they would be with me! 

i really hope you get them back,...i'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 20, 2011)

> I agree, if they are "too small", but at what size do you say is too small????



The old minimum size for microchips with frogs was about 6cm, these days super microchips can do a frog as small as a fallax, about 2cm long and barely wide at all and even tadpoles have had markers developed (which are slightly different), I doubt any snake at any age is too small for these microchips but as snakes differ from frogs I may be wrong. 
By the way I use frogs as example because I have plenty of first hand knowledge in micro-chipping of frogs.


----------



## misskt (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks alot guys for the support! Im still ratteling my brain. I know that the girls I had at my house that night know nothing about snakes and the last 2 nights ive been working nighshift so tonight im heading out and about with mates to ask questions. The police havent been in contact so no leads there. My other suspision is that one of my neighbours works for a wildlife centre. Would it be worth contacting them to see if they are there?? I just dont want to accuse just anyone... but Im wanting to cover all tracks. My neighbours are still sitting in my mind at the culprits but how do I prove it?

I havent had any stranger over at my house and whenever there has been I hide the snakes. (Usually cos I dont want my friends freaking out after other mates reactions!lol) My neighbours didnt even see them but i mentioned that I was picking them up months ago but havent spoken about them since. 

Im starting to be at a loss as to where to go next??


----------



## FAY (Jun 20, 2011)

Did anything else get stolen or just the snakes?


----------



## misskt (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey Fay.. it was just the snakes from my house! Other thing from the other houses!


----------



## FAY (Jun 20, 2011)

oh OK, sounds funny to me, as you could imagine that other things would be much easier to access...i.e cameras, tv's etc
That is why it seems a bit funny, knew exactly what they were looking for...


----------



## Renenet (Jun 20, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> I doubt any snake at any age is too small for these microchips but as snakes differ from frogs I may be wrong.



Interesting, thanks.


----------



## marcmarc (Jun 20, 2011)

I am really sorry to hear that this has happened to you, as I am everytime this happens (sadly fairly often).
Have you ever had anyone that you can recall take any interest at all in your snakes, or have you talked about the value of them at all to them? It really might just all be a very unlucky coincidence and completely random, but possibly not. 
My advice/suggestions for getting them back (hopefully):
An ad in the paper "Wanting snakes, good prices paid". You never know.
See if anyone at your local paper will do a story on your case, talk all about how much the pets mean to you, how the markings are easily identifyable, offer a reward to anyone that can help, and suggest a random drop-off point someplace. No questions asked.
Go door knocking around your local area, maybe even post flyers. Keep it nice and non-confronting. As much as a mega a*r*s*e whooping this/these t*u*r*d*s really deserve.

Anyways I really wish you the best with this, it really angers me when I hear of it happening over and over again. You really don't deserve this, no one does. Hugs.


----------



## lisa5 (Jun 20, 2011)

Does seem strange that they targeted only the snakes, seems like they must have been able to watch your place pretty closely to know when to strike. You feel very violated after someone breaks into your house. Hope you find some answers soon.


----------



## Wally (Jun 20, 2011)

Agree with everyone's sentiments and fingers crossed you get them back. Something to bear in mind with break ins is the likely hood of a return visit from the culprits. An initial theft is also plenty of time to case your property for further items of interest, so be vigilant and perhaps take some extra steps in security which you've no doubt done.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Two points…

You are assuming the same individuals broke into the other houses in the area. That may not be the case at all. It may be coincidence.

To my mind it is evident that the thieves targeted your snakes, nothing else. It has to be someone who knows you have them. How well do you trust the person you bought them from? It would not be the first time someone has sold something and then gone around and stolen it. I know of a couple of bird related thefts like that. Or could they have passed on the information, including your address to someone else? 

As for the neighbour and the wildlife centre, I’d check it out. You might ask a friend to go in for you if you don’t want to be recognised. They just have ask if they have any Stimson’s as they are thinking about getting a snake and these have been recommend as an ideal starter animal, so they want see one first without the hard sell from a pet store. Or something like that.

Good luck,
Blue


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2011)

be seen getting some green rubber snakes and use them as gtp's as a replacement of your lost ones to lure the thieves in your striking distance ......lol
no seriously i would put the word out that you have replaced your snakes with new ones and that you think the snakes just escaped as you might have mistakenly left the door open and snakes are long gone and that your not going to let it turn you off the hobby.... have a camera set up at all times one at the front door watching the traffic one near the enclosure undetected.......if you have a suspect make out to them your going away over night........yeah they might be sus on your behalf but they will take into consideration that it could be all true and stoke your place out while your supposed to be gone. i would try all avenues as if it where me i would be seriously pissed off.........angry and emotionally damaged.....


----------



## Octane (Jun 21, 2011)

Get friendly with all the local pet shops that sell frozen mice and husbandry products. Maybe they can keep an eye out for new customers that buy items to possibly service your animals.

Oh and to those that have suggested microchipping as a solution. A microchip is not a GPS tracking device and would only be of value to provide a positive identification of a suspected stolen or lost animal. The only problem is the animal has to be located first and then scanned because of suspicion. Otherwise microchips would be of no real value as I have yet to see a vet giving a general check-up or a person buying a reptile use a chip scanner as part of their routine checks. 

Also I have made enquiries in the past about insurance and couldn't find an insurer to cover my animals for theft. Maybe if enough people made enquiries an insurer may develop a theft policy for herp collections just a thought.

Regards 
Octane


----------



## Smithers (Jun 21, 2011)

Condolences with your loss, I'd be livid. Well trained Dogs are one of the best forms of deterrence, esp the Bull Breeds. Sorry Im not going to say what other security I have here


----------



## CHONDROS (Jun 21, 2011)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Two points…
> 
> It has to be someone who knows you have them. How well do you trust the person you bought them from?
> 
> ...


 
so your saying that i stole them as i no she had them and i sold them to her


----------



## haz1111 (Jun 21, 2011)

I hope you get them back.....some people need to be SHOT!!. Fingers crossed mate xx.


----------



## xJACKx (Jun 21, 2011)

sleep with a shotgun, wait for them to come back.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 24, 2011)

CHONDROS said:


> so your saying that i stole them as i no she had them and i sold them to her


 I don't know you. She does. So you will have to direct that question at her to get an answer.

Blue


----------



## Torah (Jun 24, 2011)

Babe feel for you even more now I had some gronks try and steal mine last night


----------



## FAY (Jun 26, 2011)

I have reopened this thread as I was asked niceley by misskt as she has some more things that she would like to add. Please keep any swearing out of this thread. thanks


----------



## misskt (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh Torah im sorry to hear that. Where are you located? What did they take?
It would appear that there has been a couple of reptile thefts in the Illawarra area recently. So please make sure that the people who know you have reptiles are people you can trust. It might just be a coinsidence Im not sure of the full ins and out. Im still looking for my babies but I know that the liklihood of me ever getting them back is slim... Its something im coming to terms with. 

I want to set the record straight that CHONDROS had nothing to do with it! He doesnt even know where I live. In fact I doubt anyone on this site actually knows where my house is.. unless your a police officer dealing with the case. So please lets keep assumtions general... Unless I can prove anything I WILL NOT accuse anyone. Innocent until proven guilty I say!!!

I keep saying it but Thanks again for all the support in my time of stress. 

I have now looking into the upgrade of security at my place in the terms of a savage cat coming to stay (Trust me shes worse that any dog!), extra locks and a camera being installed.... along with the thought of a new snake maybe something bigger and not as easy to move next time tho! As someone on my brother facebook account said about it 'What? They stole the security system!' Never thought of them as security but it certainly put off some unwanted family at my home! LOL!


----------

